# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Drop Down to retain Original Fill

## joecast4184

Hello,

I'm working in Excel 2011 for Mac and I have created a drop down list on a separate sheet, with various items in the range having different fill colors.

Is there a way to have the drop down list (on the separate sheet) retain the fill colors from the original range?

Thanks!

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome to the Forum, unfortunately:

This is a duplicate post and as such does not comply with Rule 5 of our forum rules. This thread will now be closed, you may continue in your other thread.

*Thread Closed.*

----------

